# Happy Halloween to everyone at FishForums



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

oh, its halloween already? so thats y all the shops hav jack-o-lanern decor. hehe


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


(btw, I just noticed....this is my 1000th post! SOmething good actually happened today).

But, I love that it's halloween, because there are movie marathons on


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

sweet, and freedy vs jason is on


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll let you figure out which one is me. 










How come no one dresses up anymore?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The tall skeleton?

I dress up every year, aint gonna give up free candy.
They don't give out as much candy to the older kids, they really skimped on me this year... bums  
But I got enough.

This costume was really last minute, lol just got all the stuff today... and 42 bucks, and an hour-half of putting make-up on, heres what it looked like... Lipstick is darn hard to put on, tried 3 times and screwed it up, finally gave in and had my mom do it. 


ooh and thats a picture of my pumpkin, a 34 pounder. Coulden't do to much with it where the skin was soo thick.
















I dunno what I was suppost to be... Kinda looks like a witch to me.....
Happy Halloween


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think that NewfieFishGuy was the witch. jk. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! OOHOOHOOHOOHOH!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Trick Or Treat. Give Me Candy>


----------

